# Tobacco Cherry



## saa044

So this was my first attempt at making my vape juice, I can say on day 2 I can already vape it, but I suppose a 2 week steep time will do it more justice. Please keep in mind this is my first attempt and I am still learning as I am going along. Your thoughts and possible tweaks on this will also be welcome.

Note that my PG/VG was a premix and I probably stuffed this up quite good, but the end result is quite ok for me personally. I suppose I must refine this recipe a bit in the future when I get better at mixing. Second pic added is probably the right way to go, not sure.

Cuban Supreme
Black Cherry
Scrawny Gecko (White Label) Nicotine VG

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Cherry tobacco sounds like a great profile @saa044 

I dont see the manufacturers of the Black Cherry and the Cuban Supreme
Maybe one of the tobacco DIY experts can advise you

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## saa044

Silver said:


> Cherry tobacco sounds like a great profile @saa044
> 
> I dont see the manufacturers of the Black Cherry and the Cuban Supreme
> Maybe one of the tobacco DIY experts can advise you


I updated my post with links.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

80%pg 20 vg?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## saa044

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> 80%pg 20 vg?


Yeah I actually got a Premix, seems that I mixed my PG and VG up by mistake. Wish there was a calculator out there for a premix. On my next run I will buy PG and VG separately. Odd thing is, even though I messed this up quite good regarding the pg/vg it did not come out bad at all. Maybe dumb luck lol.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## saa044

I suppose this might be better.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac

Looks good, although I would make the tobacco 4% Cuban supreme and 5% RY4 Double, but that's just my normal tobacco mix before adding other flavors. I also tend to add a little Cigarillo (1 or 0.5%) and Red Oak (always 1%), but that's just my preference.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## saa044

zadiac said:


> Looks good, although I would make the tobacco 4% Cuban supreme and 5% RY4 Double, but that's just my normal tobacco mix before adding other flavors. I also tend to add a little Cigarillo (1 or 0.5%) and Red Oak (always 1%), but that's just my preference.


Oh nice, I like that. Will get those extra flavors, thanks for the tip.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz

@saa044 , I see the link to your premix is a stock 80/20 mix of 80% VG and 20% PG. 

It's just stated as 80% PG in your recipe, i.e. the other way around. If it was 80% PG, it should be very 'runny', which I assume is not the case ?
If it was the other way round, I'm not sure, but it may just wee out of some tanks. Dripping or squonking should be safer though.
Most commercial juices a few years ago was 50/50 or higher VG, but never high PG.

Taking into consideration that your NIC is VG, the final VG/PG ratio should be nearer to 65.32% VG and 34.68% PG. 
I normally mix at 65/35, so you should be good.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Um title says Berry but I read cherry in the comments... Maybe fix the title?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz

RainstormZA said:


> Um title says Berry but I read cherry in the comments... Maybe fix the title?



Lol @RainstormZA .. Semantics.

https://www.gardeningchannel.com/cherry-berry-or-fruit/ for those that's wondering.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## saa044

RainstormZA said:


> Um title says Berry but I read cherry in the comments... Maybe fix the title?


Oops lol, can I edit the title still? But yeah my bad on that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## saa044

Kuhlkatz said:


> @saa044 , I see the link to your premix is a stock 80/20 mix of 80% VG and 20% PG.
> 
> It's just stated as 80% PG in your recipe, i.e. the other way around. If it was 80% PG, it should be very 'runny', which I assume is not the case ?
> If it was the other way round, I'm not sure, but it may just wee out of some tanks. Dripping or squonking should be safer though.
> Most commercial juices a few years ago was 50/50 or higher VG, but never high PG.
> 
> Taking into consideration that your NIC is VG, the final VG/PG ratio should be nearer to 65.32% VG and 34.68% PG.
> I normally mix at 65/35, so you should be good.


Yeah mostly VG. But tasting the vape now it smells good, but tastes bleh, but I know it must steep for 2 more weeks, so will give it time. But I am tempted to try other flavors now. Am looking for 2 or 3 flavors max, and am somewhat thinking to maybe not do tobacco in the future, but also not just fruits. I guess jam and toast? Pancake or waffles? Time to go through some recipes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## RainstormZA

saa044 said:


> Oops lol, can I edit the title still? But yeah my bad on that.


Yes you can, at the top of this thread, click on thread tools and edit title.

@Kuhlkatz it may be a berry but if it's only cherry, then a reference to the name is a better naming convention. To me, when I read tobacco berry, I'm thinking more of a mixed berry like raspberries, blackberries, elderberries and so on with tobacco.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz

RainstormZA said:


> Yes you can, at the top of this thread, click on thread tools and edit title.
> 
> @Kuhlkatz it may be a berry but if it's only cherry, then a reference to the name is a better naming convention. To me, when I read tobacco berry, I'm thinking more of a mixed berry like raspberries, blackberries, elderberries and so on with tobacco.



@saa044 , I have renamed it if that's OK with you.
@RainstormZA, it's actually NOT a berry. I have never given this any thought until this convo came up, so had to trust Google on this one.
It's a 'drupe', which is mentioned in the article as a fruit with a non-edible hard seed in the centre. Berry interesting. Just shows again that one is never too old too learn 

I agree that it may be a bit confusing for some from that perspective, so have renamed the thread on @saa044 's behalf.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vilaishima

saa044 said:


> Yeah mostly VG. But tasting the vape now it smells good, but tastes bleh, but I know it must steep for 2 more weeks, so will give it time. But I am tempted to try other flavors now. Am looking for 2 or 3 flavors max, and am somewhat thinking to maybe not do tobacco in the future, but also not just fruits. I guess jam and toast? Pancake or waffles? Time to go through some recipes.



I suggest going for fruity and/or fruity methols. They are in general simpler to hit the spot than the dessert juices and mostly requires no steeping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## saa044

Kuhlkatz said:


> @saa044 , I have renamed it if that's OK with you.
> @RainstormZA, it's actually NOT a berry. I have never given this any thought until this convo came up, so had to trust Google on this one.
> It's a 'drupe', which is mentioned in the article as a fruit with a non-edible hard seed in the centre. Berry interesting. Just shows again that one is never too old too learn
> 
> I agree that it may be a bit confusing for some from that perspective, so have renamed the thread on @saa044 's behalf.


Thanks for renaming.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## saa044

Vilaishima said:


> I suggest going for fruity and/or fruity methols. They are in general simpler to hit the spot than the dessert juices and mostly requires no steeping.


Nice, good to know. Well I bought 50ml of Cuban Supreme and Cherry, so I guess I can maybe buy more fruity flavors and experiment with the 4 a bit? Suggestions for a new recipe from you guys would be awesome.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NankeS

I TRY and mix my own juices as well and I bought a pre mix as well. Not sure it helps with the mixing process as one can’t decrease VG because its a pre mix. Everything of mine tastes the same and everything sucks, to be honest. If I can only have one success...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vilaishima

NankeS said:


> I TRY and mix my own juices as well and I bought a pre mix as well. Not sure it helps with the mixing process as one can’t decrease VG because its a pre mix. Everything of mine tastes the same and everything sucks, to be honest. If I can only have one success...


What recipes have you tried and why type of flavours do you like?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NankeS

Vilaishima said:


> What recipes have you tried and why type of flavours do you like?


Mostly things I thought would pair well, tobacco flavors are my ABSOLUTE favorite. 
I didn’t measure my own recipes with a scale but in ml’s. Tried steeping but the classic “shake and vape” doesn’t help either. I know tobacco flavors need longer steeping but the inexperience doesn’t help. Just keep spending on concentrates and NOTHING works.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

NankeS said:


> Mostly things I thought would pair well, tobacco flavors are my ABSOLUTE favorite.
> I didn’t measure my own recipes with a scale but in ml’s. Tried steeping but the classic “shake and vape” doesn’t help either. I know tobacco flavors need longer steeping but the inexperience doesn’t help. Just keep spending on concentrates and NOTHING works.


Best thing to do if you are starting out and to not start with trying your own recipies right away.so herewith some tips for you @NankeS and @saa044 , Read the primer from one of our mixing masters @RichJB , https://www.ecigssa.co.za/a-diy-primer.t44442/ .
Then find a profile and search for one or two concentrate mixes and make them in small batches. I find 20 mm works. Once you reach a point where you are comfortable with being able to enjoy some of your mixes move on to single flavour testing, and then develop your own mixes.

Mixing will become exiting and rewarding once you get into it. And by starting small, seeing which recipies share the same concentrates you will save by not having to invest in a lot of concentrates.

Please visit ELiquid recipies, All the flavours as well as the recipy thread on the forum, https://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/e-Liquid-recipes/ some great ones in here. Seems you both like tobacco so suggest FA Soho standalone at 10%, others mix at 7.5 to 12.5 % , one concentrate mix for a great soft tobacco and nut flavour to me, also one of my ADV’s. Honey Wood is another I like https://www.ecigssa.co.za/posts/721783 
And for a cigar, Fidel’s Private stock, https://www.ecigssa.co.za/posts/594361

You have a bunch of great recipies you can do, search around a bit and try to get as many that share concentrates. You will be able to mix more and lay out less.

Enjoy your journey down the rabbit hole, and many clouds to you.
RF

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Vilaishima

Ml measurements are not nearly accurate enough especially when doing small volumes.

Get yourself a R100 0.00g accuracy scale from China mall and mix this up: http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1884273/Paul’s ry4

It needs only about a week to be pretty vapable.

Edit: in case you don't find TPA on your chosen vendor's site, TFA and TPA is the same thing.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## GSM500

saa044 said:


> Nice, good to know. Well I bought 50ml of Cuban Supreme and Cherry, so I guess I can maybe buy more fruity flavors and experiment with the 4 a bit? Suggestions for a new recipe from you guys would be awesome.


If you need a recipe for Cuban Supreme (FA) to be put to good use, then The Creamy Cuban is probably your best bet.

Looking at your recipe, you have used the concentrates at too higher percentage. I'd use the guidelines found on ELR and ATF for recommended percentage.

Being new to DIY mixing, the first thing you wanna do is mix by weight and get your self a scale that will give you 0.01g increments.

You will also find this video very informative as a noob mixer. Please also have a look at Mix Hax for more information for beginner DIY mixing.

Hope This Helps

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Carnival

NankeS said:


> Mostly things I thought would pair well, tobacco flavors are my ABSOLUTE favorite.
> I didn’t measure my own recipes with a scale but in ml’s. Tried steeping but the classic “shake and vape” doesn’t help either. I know tobacco flavors need longer steeping but the inexperience doesn’t help. Just keep spending on concentrates and NOTHING works.



Definitely invest in a scale! I started mixing my own juice recently and I began by ordering the DIY starter kit from BLCK Vapour, which includes everything you need (plus a scale) to get going. You can also purchase a scale separately, without getting the whole kit. 

I have been mixing my own fruit recipes, and so far so good. I feel like fruits are definitely easier to mix as oppose to trying other profiles, so that’s what I’m sticking to for now.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## saa044

Hi all, thanks for the great replies. After 4 days only, my first try is a huge success. It tastes REALLY awesome. If a expert on this forum is in or close to Pretoria east come try it out, I would love a pro's opinion on this. @NankeS if you closeby you also welcome to come try it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## saa044

GSM500 said:


> If you need a recipe for Cuban Supreme (FA) to be put to good use, then The Creamy Cuban is probably your best bet.
> 
> Looking at your recipe, you have used the concentrates at too higher percentage. I'd use the guidelines found on ELR and ATF for recommended percentage.
> 
> Being new to DIY mixing, the first thing you wanna do is mix by weight and get your self a scale that will give you 0.01g increments.
> 
> You will also find this video very informative as a noob mixer. Please also have a look at Mix Hax for more information for beginner DIY mixing.
> 
> Hope This Helps


Would love to try that out also in a 10ml for starters.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NankeS

saa044 said:


> Hi all, thanks for the great replies. After 4 days only, my first try is a huge success. It tastes REALLY awesome. If a expert on this forum is in or close to Pretoria east come try it out, I would love a pro's opinion on this. @NankeS if you closeby you also welcome to come try it.


WOULD LOVE TOO. But I’m not close at all.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## saa044

K so to much flavor and I did not leave it in a dark place. Now it is ass tobacco cherry. I suppose my next try will be in a 10ml bottle lol. But the info I got was awesome. Now I can maybe make a better vape here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Vilaishima

Cherry to me is not an easy flavour to begin with.
Make a couple of well known recipes first and then experiment or modify them to your liking.

It is an extremely rewarding hobby.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO

NankeS said:


> WOULD LOVE TOO. But I’m not close at all.


If you are interested , I can PIF a small scale to you , I work in Heriotdale JHB. You are welcome to pick it up office hours .

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## NankeS

ARYANTO said:


> If you are interested , I can PIF a small scale to you , I work in Heriotdale JHB. You are welcome to pick it up office hours .


Will send a inbox message to you. (Conversation)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

OK, @NankeS is organized , scale will travel to VanderBijl Park , she can just collect it !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

AWesome of you @ARYANTO

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## NankeS

Room Fogger said:


> Best thing to do if you are starting out and to not start with trying your own recipies right away.so herewith some tips for you @NankeS and @saa044 , Read the primer from one of our mixing masters @RichJB , https://www.ecigssa.co.za/a-diy-primer.t44442/ .
> Then find a profile and search for one or two concentrate mixes and make them in small batches. I find 20 mm works. Once you reach a point where you are comfortable with being able to enjoy some of your mixes move on to single flavour testing, and then develop your own mixes.
> 
> Mixing will become exiting and rewarding once you get into it. And by starting small, seeing which recipies share the same concentrates you will save by not having to invest in a lot of concentrates.
> 
> Please visit ELiquid recipies, All the flavours as well as the recipy thread on the forum, https://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/e-Liquid-recipes/ some great ones in here. Seems you both like tobacco so suggest FA Soho standalone at 10%, others mix at 7.5 to 12.5 % , one concentrate mix for a great soft tobacco and nut flavour to me, also one of my ADV’s. Honey Wood is another I like https://www.ecigssa.co.za/posts/721783
> And for a cigar, Fidel’s Private stock, https://www.ecigssa.co.za/posts/594361
> 
> You have a bunch of great recipies you can do, search around a bit and try to get as many that share concentrates. You will be able to mix more and lay out less.
> 
> Enjoy your journey down the rabbit hole, and many clouds to you.
> RF





ARYANTO said:


> OK, @NankeS is organized , scale will travel to VanderBijl Park , she can just collect it !


Package received from @ARYANTO! Thanks

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vilaishima

I have the same one. Works a treat.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## saa044

Ok so after leaving my mix in a dark place for most of the week it has settled down nicely now. Can taste that Cuban with a slight taste of cherry.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## NankeS

saa044 said:


> Ok so after leaving my mix in a dark place for most of the week it has settled down nicely now. Can taste that Cuban with a slight taste of cherry.


How is the mix tasting now?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir

I've tried to get the equivalent of a Blackstone cherry cigar going on. 
Today is steep day 21 ( dark cupboard, daily shakeup)

Trying to work out whether to open it and wick, or leave it for a week more.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NankeS

M.Adhir said:


> I've tried to get the equivalent of a Blackstone cherry cigar going on.
> Today is steep day 21 ( dark cupboard, daily shakeup)
> 
> Trying to work out whether to open it and wick, or leave it for a week more.


Keep it for one more week, I think and let us know.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## saa044

NankeS said:


> How is the mix tasting now?


Very very nice. I know people said I put to much flavor in, but tasting it I would not change anything personally.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir

NankeS said:


> Keep it for one more week, I think and let us know.


I remember now why I didn't want to wick with it. 
Made it 10mg. 
Still waiting for an mtl atty to arrive.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## saa044

Ok so a month and a bit, and the last bit left, I did not change anything from the original recipe since the post. It tastes awesome, daughter says it smells like sherbet. Sticking with this one.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Raslin

Sounds like just what I was looking for, going to try this out. Been craving a cherry cigar for a while now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

